# Andersen vs Pella windows!



## merlion (Mar 23, 2011)

Which of these brand is best for their doors and windows in new construction in South Carolina? I want a quality window that will last for years and help to fight air movement between the inside & the outside. Do you have any other windows to recommend that I have not yet considered please.
Thank you!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Anderson---skip the Pella.Casement Andersen 400 Or Pella Proline - Building & Construction - DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If I had it to do and had the $$$, I'd go with Eagle or Marvin....

You get what you pay for.

DM


----------



## Tangelo (Sep 13, 2010)

merlion said:


> Which of these brand is best for their doors and windows in new construction in South Carolina? I want a quality window that will last for years and help to fight air movement between the inside & the outside. Do you have any other windows to recommend that I have not yet considered please.
> Thank you!


Hello Merlion, I work for a major big box store as a Door & Window specialist in the Chicagoland area, I've been with the company since 1994 when we used to carry both Pella & Andersen windows. After 2000 they has carried the Andersen brand & no longer Pella. 

Both are good brands, you can research consumer reports for unbiased reviews & testing, and check the local library for back copies. If you are trying to match specific color, that may end being a deciding factor. 

Andersen's exterior is Vinyl, which when scratched will reveal the same color, and doesn't dent as easily as Aluminum. Pella's exterior is aluminum, which is easier to paint if you wanted to, but will dent easier. Pella does offer mini-blinds between the glass if that's something you want. 

For sliding Patio doors, IMO the Andersen patio make much more sense in design than the Pella. One the Pella sliding door, the panel that moves is on the outside, which means that if you are in a snow climate, snow or ice can build up in the track preventing the sliding door from opening--also, someone could easily place a piece of wood on the outside preventing you from sliding the door open, another negative with the Pella sliding door design is that when the door that slides is on the outside, the screen is now on the inside, so you must slide the screen first before you can close the the door, thus any bugs on the screen are now between the screen & the patio door you just closed. 

Again, they carried both brands I was able to compare both side-by-side. Unless Pella has changed, I would not consider using their patio door, but the window choice is up to you.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Forum Advertising Rules: 

The rules regarding our advertising policies are pretty simple. You are not allowed to advertise on this site unless you pay for a banner ad. If you are interested in purchasing a banner ad please Contact Us. 
Participants may not post any messages that are commercial by nature. 
Participants may not publish or discuss any information regarding their product or services, or future (possible) products or services, or any product or services they are, or have been, associated with. This includes, but not limited to suggesting your own services, or services of partners, clients, employers or friends.
Participants may not post any message that directs others to any pages at their own commercial web site, including informational pages. 
Participants may not direct others to contact them regarding their product or services or future (possible) products or services, or any product or services they are, or have been, associated with. 
Participants may not solicit the membership for feedback or suggestions on their product or services. 
Participants may not solicit users for any project or purpose external to the forum; public, private, or commercial. Most importantly our member base is not a resource to be "mined" by individuals, groups, or businesses, for profit or not for profit. Further; If you SPAM our members in any manner, your account will be disabled. 
Members and/or users may only discuss details about their company and/or product offerings when the thread starter or poster has made direct reference to their company and stated something untrue or misleading, or something which clearly needs clarifying. The response must be in direct reference to the point discussed only and contain no added promotional information and/or fluff. It is advisable when in the above scenario to contact us first. 
Participants may not include their company name as part of their username unless you are a local contractor and not selling anything to our members .


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

EmilyP said:


> DM,
> Check out Andersen "A" Series Windows-tell me what you think...DP50 on casements and double hung windows. And the double hung tilts in when you twist the sash lock...the A Series Window check it out...


If Pella and Andersen were the only two options, I'd certainly go with Andersen.
Simonton does a fair job too for a lesser cost vinyl, IMHO. I actually HAVE 4 Andersen windows in my home, but they're non-moving, double-paned tempered panels I got for $5.00 each (new in box) at a yard sale and I put in as sidelites for the front door and inside foyer door.

DM


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Can we un-thank people?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Google --Pella problems--- for thousand of reasons to avoid that company--


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Anderson---skip the Pella.


^^What he said.

Six 400 Series Casements waiting to go in:


----------

